# Intel Audio studio Activation code???



## Sandeep (May 26, 2006)

I have D945GNTL board .
I dont have password to activate my Intel Audio Studio to make it into pro version. Can any one tell me what the code is?

           Help me.


----------



## OvenMaster (May 26, 2006)

Not on this forum. You'll have to look at your documentation or contact Intel.
Tom


----------

